# Filtration for a 55



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

Hey. I have a 55 gal tank with a AC110 on it right now. I was going to get a AC70 as extra filtration incase my first filter malfunctions but i can get another AC110 for like $2 more then the AC70. Would 2 AC110s on low be too much for a 55? I also thought about just gettign 2 AC70s but i would like a little more filtration then that.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

2 ac 110 would be perfect


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

Im only putting a small fish in there for now but want to be sure i have enough filtration for later on. Also i would like to be able to put one of the AC110s on my 150 when i get it up to speed up the cycle process then look into buying a 75 gal.


----------



## wizardslovak1 (Mar 10, 2008)

Well tomorrow i am going to pick up xp4 and now i need to know some close store where i can get piranhas,i am from NY so NJ would be awesome!!!
anyone knows ill be glad
thank you


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

wizardslovak1 said:


> Well tomorrow i am going to pick up xp4 and now i need to know some close store where i can get piranhas,i am from NY so NJ would be awesome!!!
> anyone knows ill be glad
> thank you


check out our sponsors, i think shark aquarium is in NJ, they have their own forum in the buy/sell section

also i think one ac 110 is good enough for a 55


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

wizardslovak1 said:


> Well tomorrow i am going to pick up xp4 and now i need to know some close store where i can get piranhas,i am from NY so NJ would be awesome!!!
> anyone knows ill be glad
> thank you


Is your tank cycled or are you just gettting a tank filling with water and hoping for the best?

Yeah check out the sponsors.


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

wizardslovak1 said:


> Well tomorrow i am going to pick up xp4 and now i need to know some close store where i can get piranhas,i am from NY so NJ would be awesome!!!
> anyone knows ill be glad
> thank you


I know Aquatic Sanctuary is in NJ. I just got a Black Diamond Rhom from Alex. He is a great guy to deal with. I live in PA so i got to go meet him. Are you planning on waiting for your tank to cycle properly before putting the fish in it? That takes up to and sometimes more then a month. I also believe aqua Scape and Shark Aquariums are in NJ but i ahve no experience with them. I jsut knwo Alex is a great guy to deal with. If he dosnt have what you want he will do his best to find it and accomodate you to the best of his ability.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

2 AC110's would be overkill on a 55 imo. If you are concerned about filter failure it will be cheaper to just buy a spare impellor and motor.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Hmmm...So a 110 and a 70 on my 29 would def be too much huh..haha.

My fish are good and water is too.
I also have aFLuval 304 and my eclipse filtration system on my other 29 with my Spilo....soon to be in the 55 with antoher Fluval 304 and an AC 110
I have an internal Fluval 2 and AC 50 on my 10 gallon.

I dont think there is anything wrong with 2 110s. They dont need to be on full power.
Dr. Giggles.....So you think its a waste then?
If you have it why not use it right?


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

how can u ever have too much filtration? The only downside is the current you will be creating which again isnt a downside... dude unless ur goign to have fancy guppies or gay goldies I would say go for it, extra filtration will be fine, plus whatever you are planning on purchasing as far as fish wise will most likely need larger in future and now you have filters for up to 90G! If it turns out to be to much water flow turn the siphon down as planned and you are fine, otherwise perfect!


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

I bought the AC110 but havnt put it on yet. I do have a 150 gal that still needs a filter but that is going to be a whyle before i get that all set up. I believe im going to put an XP4 or 5 on it. I am about to buy another 55 gal this week though. I already have a filter for it now.


----------

